

Bitmaker Labs wants to turn Toronto into the next Silicon Valley - harrypit
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/life/the-catalysts/matt-gray-runs-an-intense-program-for-programmers/article11283260/?service=mobile

======
FD3SA
An excellent initiative, though I am unsure whether Toronto has the demand for
more programmers with UofT and UWaterloo CS majors graduating in droves.
Canada's largest issue is the complete lack of viable investors for new
startups. As a result, most successful Canadian startups end up heading south
for access to legitimate investors. Understandably, this is much more
difficult to accomplish.

